# einfügen von text über ein makro



## Kronic2000 (21. März 2007)

hallo

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.habe null Erfahrung damit Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe ein Word Dokument und will das dort bei einer bestimmten Stelle ein text eingefügt wird der sich immer ändern kann wenn man das dokument neu aufruft. Soll heißen: Das Dokument wird geöffnet und man drückt z.b. STRG+2 und es kommt eine Abfrage was für einen Text reingeschrieben werden soll z.b. in eine tabelle wo der text dann stehen soll.

ich bekomme das leider nicht hin...


----------



## DrSoong (21. März 2007)

Am besten, du fügst an der Stelle, wo der Text hin soll eine Textmarke ein (geht über _Einfügen_ - _Textmarke_). Dein Makro sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

```
Sub TextEinfügen()
 ActiveDocument.Bookmarks("DeineTextmarke").Select
 Selection.Text = "Dein Text"
End Sub
```
Am besten, du erstellst eine Form, darauf eine Textbox wo der User den Text eingeben kann. Dazu einen CommandButton, wo du (angepasst) den oa Code einfügst. Dann brauchst du noch ein Modul, mit dem du deine Form anzeigen kannst, einfach eine Sub erstellen und die Form mit der *.Show*-Anweisung anzeigen.

In Word kannst du dann dem Makro eine Tastenkombi zuweisen, geht über _Extra_ - _Anpassen_. Im Fenster klickst du dann unten auf *Tastatur*, im darauffolgenden Fenster wähst du in den beiden Listboxen dein Makro aus (Links _Makro_ wählen, rechts dann den _Makronamen_). Darunter hast du dann das Feld _Neue Tastenkombination_, einfach reinklicken und dann deine Tastenkombi drücken.Dann nur noch die Fenster schliessen und fertig.


Der Doc!


----------

